# I have switched GDPR and CCPA compliance providers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2021)

I know some of you using Firefox were unable to access the site because of the GDPR popup that was served by Quantcast Choice, a free service. I guess you get what you pay for.

I have switched to a new paid service that conforms to GDPR and CCPA and you should no longer have a problem accessing the site.

The new cookie plugin is required to meet TCF 2.0, IAB, GDPR and CCPA compliance. 

As always, I appreciate knowing when things are broken, due to my location and browser choice, I never ran into the problem first hand.


----------



## LesC (Feb 12, 2021)

Is that why I'm getting a pop-up from IAB regarding cookie choices (on various browsers) ?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2021)

LesC said:


> Is that why I'm getting a pop-up from IAB regarding cookie choices (on various browsers) ?



Yes


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 19, 2021)

Is that what this is? It is completely blocking every page, it’s taken 15 attempts to get to here, keep setting preferences and accepting, reload or change page and bam blocked again.
This is currently making it impossible to view the site. 
Really not happy after paying for pro!


----------



## zim (Feb 20, 2021)

So the only way i can use the site (UK) other than blindly accepting all, is to accept the first option, reject all other choices then save and exit at the bottom.
Not the worst I've seen but I do detest that sort of quite deliberate unclear ux design.

The wheelchair icon is cool and a great addition, the large padlock icon still appears is intrusive and an annoyance.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Feb 20, 2021)

HELP

I don't seem to be able to get in at all - using my normal route of Safari on either a MacBook Pro or a MacPro (in the UK)

Each time I open the site, I get about 1 -1.5 seconds of normal view, before a pale blue over-screen covers everything. I then can see the red wheelchair icon, plus a padlock symbol, but nothing else - and no options coming up to allow me to make any choices (so I'm not getting as far as Zim's suggestion to accept the first option etc)

See screen grab:



I can't click on anything except the padlock, which turns into a revolving circle and nothing else happens (I've left it as long as 20 mins in case it then gives me something to choose, but nothing moves on)

I've now managed to log on by using a different machine and going via Chrome, which did then give me the "accept cookies" etc pop-up.

On my own machines, I've tried all I can think of - allowing pop-ups, emptying cache, etc. (but I'm a photographer, not an IT guy, so my imagination on IT is probably somewhat limited)

Anyone got any ideas? (I don't really want to only be able to log on via someone else's machine forever!)

Thanks
Stoical


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 20, 2021)

I have exactly the same thing happening on my iPad 4. I'm guessing that it's to do with the out-of-date IOS operating system that can no longer be updated. So do I buy a new iPad to view CR ? Hm.......annoying as it has a retina screen just as good as the new ones. 

On my iMac, once I'd accepted the cookies it has worked OK, same on the iPhone all of which have up-to-date operating systems.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 20, 2021)

For anyone having display issues with the popup, turn off all of your browser extensions and see if that corrects the issue. It's usually something third party. Sometimes a cache clearing will also fix it.

You can also get support directly at [email protected]


----------

